# Skin care brands, the best and the worst



## Ingrid (Apr 23, 2010)

I decided to start a thread so everyone can talk about which skin care brands they are using, Which one is the best and which is the worst.

For me, I only use high end products, I have heard many positive feedbacks about olay, nivea or neutrogena et cetera. But I always believe that high end products use better ingredients and more trustable. For me, My favorite skin care brands that actually work on me are Clarins and Vichy. These are the two brands I ALWAYS recommend for people. The Dior cleansing milk is my favorite facewash. The worst I have tried so far is Anna Sui, I guess it's because Anna Sui is more of a makeup brand.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 23, 2010)

I think Neutrogena consistently puts out great products.

And Olay as well.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 23, 2010)

Never had any luck with any high end brand. Cetaphil and KissMyFace are the only drug store brands I thought were alright.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't say i'm a big fan of the cheaper brands, although Nivea and Neutrogena are probably the best for me.

In higher end, i would say La Roche Posay works best for me. Never had much luck with the other brands. I also like Weleda and Logona in organic skincare.


----------



## Skyelovee (Apr 23, 2010)

I have very sensitive skin, so the cheap brands didn't work for me..

Neutrogena had no effect, on some occasions made my skin dry.

Clean&amp; clear dried out my skin so badly.

I had an allergic reaction to St Ives Olive cleanser.

I have tried a lot of brands but most didn't really do anything though.

I used to use Murad's Skin Care line cause i had a massive acne breakout and it worked for me so i think i am going to buy their other line Pomegranate just to touch up and keep my skin flawless !

I am on the search for other brands right now in aus, just to try and see if it works cause Murads line will be expensive to re buy each time.


----------



## xjackie83 (Apr 23, 2010)

@Skyelovee it sounds like you have my skin. LOL.

I've had acne prone skin my whole life and it's a constantly battle to find products that work for me, even my derm couldn't do it. I use to think that since I had acne that I needed to use acne wash and benzoyl peroxide, but it turns out those irritated my skin and made my acne worse. Now I just use Cetaphil to wash and then Clean &amp; Clear acne moisturizer. My skin isn't 100% clear but I'd rather have a few small pimples then a face full of them.

I am trying to find a good facial spf. Eucerins SPF 30 face block completely broke me out. So I'm onto something else. I need to remember to keep my receipts when I buy beauty products so I can get my money back. Those $8-$10 purchases of products that end up not working with my skin end up adding up.

I'm also looking into a nighttime cream. I'm turning 27 this year and I think it would be a good time to start taking extra care of my skin.


----------



## Skyelovee (Apr 23, 2010)

@ xjackie83

Hey,

Haha yeah having sensitive skin is a big problem especially if we have acne as well but i recommend Murad's line as when i used it, it took less than 1 and a half months for my skin to clear and now i have minimal breakouts to nothing. I think it helped balance out and tighten my pores but also by changing my diet, helped as well. It varies between people but if you speak to a Murad specialist and listen to their advice, i can guarantee it works.

The only thing is that using that line, the acne serum is very heavy, if you use it during winter it might dry out your skin faster but if you are good and use the moisturizer daily twice to 3 times a day, your skin will glow. stick to 2 during summer but 3 for morning, afternoon and before you sleep during winter. Even for normal skin care ranges that is what i recommend.

It costs a lot to startup but if you go on the website, there are a lot of special offers and start up kits to try. I have to say that, you only use very little (cause its very heavy on the skin) so it lasts for more than 6 to 8 months ( for the acne serum and facial wash + mask), the only think you might have to re-buy every 3-6 months is the moisturizer. I am not sure of their return policy so you might have to ask them on that. Once you start with a good brand, touching up after that is easy but cause i'm young and still studying i have less income coming in, i went for cheap products that have ultimately made my skin so so dry and break out more often than usual.

I think when you find a really food product that suits your skin, its best to stick with it and not change, i think i have learnt that haha.


----------



## Ingrid (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have acne skin. I highly recommend vichy's acne prone facewash. I had that problem a year ago but ever since I started using that brand, my face is free of pimples. I only get a pimple maybe once a month.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 23, 2010)

My favorites would be Aveno (or was till i found out they do animal testing), Aveda, The Body Shop.

I have not really tried anything more expensive than that


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My favorites would be Aveno (or was till i found out they do animal testing), Aveda, The Body Shop. Thanks for sharing. I didn't know they did animal testing on Aveeno products. *sigh*


----------



## perlanga (Apr 24, 2010)

Havn't found the best yet, still seaching.

Worst- Clean and Clear, the products are SO drying and irritating! havn't used any of their stuff in years.


----------



## jellypicnic (Apr 24, 2010)

If I had the money right now to be able to afford the higher end brands (ie Clarins, Estee Lauder) then I would. I've used only a couple products from those lines, but the items I did, I would definitely buy again if I could afford it.

Of course my favorite line all of time though is most certainly Clinique. I know the 3 Step System gets alot of BAD review and to be honest the only products I don't really enjoy of Clinique's are the Clarifying lotions (toners). The mild one isn't bad because it is alcohol free. But I just don't like the texture. But ya, the Liquid facial Soap and DDML are 2 of my favorite skincare itmes ever! Well besides my new Differin cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I now use the Super City Block SPF 40 and I don't want to jinx it but i think I might have finally found my HG routine! Eep

The thing I really like about Clinique is if you look hard enough the line has pretty much something for every skin type and issue. I have heard people have bad reactions to them, but I know every product can't be used by everyone so oh well. I love that they are fragrance free and one of the only affordable 'higher end' lines. And I'm just starting to try their makeup (Superbalanced Mineral Foundation) and so far I have been loving it too!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2010)

I think it's a love or hate thing, i know Clinique was too drying and the moisturizer not enough moisturising for me. Plus my cult fave mascara was discontinued so i'm kind of pissed at that brand.


----------



## lolaB (Apr 24, 2010)

The only drugstore skincare item I used was an Aveeno exfoliator, and it was nice, but a little too gentle.

I'm a fan of Dermalogica. It works with my skin, so I haven't ventured out to try very much else. I still use some of my Philosphy stuff occasionally too.


----------



## Anissa (Apr 25, 2010)

Baby oil...I use Johnson &amp; Johnson's. It cleans, softens and takes off makeup...what's not to love?

Also, Dermalogica's concealing spot treatment. It worked wonders for my problem skin (benzoyl peroxide dries it terribly after a while, so I can't use it, but this thingy contains sulfur instead and it works great for me) --- it's supposed to be a spot treatment but I apply a layer all over my face when I go to bed, after a few months of using it my acne was all but gone.

The moisturiser/lotion that I use constantly is Curel ultra healing/intensive care. It's technically a lotion for your body but it's perfectly all right to put it on the face, and then let it absorb for a while... If you're using it on your body it moisturises great but can tend to be a little sticky afterwards, so I follow it up with baby oil.

However, that's just a personal quirk and the lotion may not work for some people...

I also like Aveeno, but it's almost $15 for a small bottle (the face moisturiser at least) so I don't use it very much, when I can buy a much bigger bottle for a lot cheaper that works just as well in the end.

And, call me heartless but, while animal testing may not be a great thing to do, I don't see how it affects the quality of the product...


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 25, 2010)

The worst for me: CLEAN&amp;CLEAR!! horrible


----------



## Smokey Eye (Apr 25, 2010)

My skin is so incredbily sensitive, but these have managed to not aggravate/worsen my skin:

Lower end:

Johnson &amp; Johnson's Clean &amp; Clear Cream Cleanser (in the blue &amp; purple tube)

Neutrogena Daily Essentials Continuous Hydration Eye Cream

Chap Stick

Higher end:

Serious Skin Care Glucosamine Skin Resurfacing Cleanser

First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser

Origins Brighter by Nature - still have to use it longer to see if I notice an improvement


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 25, 2010)

Cetaphil and Neutrogena are the only kinds that don't tick my skin off so far.


----------



## perlanga (Jan 22, 2011)

I have found promising products in aveeno and purpose, both do their job and seem gentle on my skin. Worst is still Clean &amp; Clear!!!! I will never use any of their stuff again!!!!


----------



## StakeEdward (Jan 22, 2011)

I didn't like Clean &amp; Clear either until I discovered their foaming cleanser (Finishes Even Tone). I think that's the only product from their brand, aside from the oil blotting sheets, that I will buy. I actually bought this product because most of the other cleansers at the drugstore contained salycic acid or were exfoliating. I was surprised I actually liked it. Works much better for me than Mary Kay, Clinique, or Philosophy. Everything else I've used from C&amp;C sucks, though.

I actually hate Philosophy's Purity cleanser. It was sooo incredibly drying on me that I had to use massive amounts of moisturizer afterward.

Also really dislike Clinique's 3-step system, though I do use their moisturizer. I use the lotion, not the gel, even though the gel tends to get better reviews &amp; I have oily skin. The gel didn't moisturize well &amp; I always had to use two or three pumps of it before my skin wouldn't feel tight &amp; dry anymore.

I like Neutrogena simply because they sell a benzoyl peroxide cream that's 2.5% and not 10%...have never used any of their other skincare products. The % benzoyl peroxide is why a lot of people don't think BP works. The 10% stuff will dry out your skin &amp; be extremely irritating for most people.


----------



## Andi (Jan 23, 2011)

I think almost every skincare line has good, mediocre and bad products. Also, if anyone uses a product thatÂ´s not for their skintype and it doesnÂ´t work out itÂ´s not necessarily the productÂ´s fault.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 23, 2011)

I have never had any luck with the Clinique brand.  It just generally sucks for me. 

What has been working best for me is my DIY oil cleansing mix - jojoba, sweet almond, hempseed and castor oil.  Overall, I've been satisfied with my own concoctions over any store bought products.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 12, 2011)

I rotate around a lot since my skin gets so "used" to certain products - I need to give them a break and then go back to them a couple of months later.  I mostly switch around between Lush (_except for their moisturizers, which suck)_, Philosophy _(and usually, the one thing that I always stick with is Hope In a Jar SPF 25 - LOVE that moisturizer!_), OCM, and a little Ole Henriksen.  You can usually find a combo of any of those in my bathroom cabinet.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't know. I think all brands, really, have skincare gems. But some are rather hit &amp; miss. Nothing/little but good things: Avene Bioderma Caudalie (with the exception of the Cleansing Water &amp; the Premieres Vendages moisturizing cream. It's not like either of them are bad persay, I just don't think the $$ price tags for those products, in particular, are justified.) Clarins Cetaphil (with the exception of the Daily Moisture Therapy with SPF15.) The only drugstore line I really like... La Roche Posay Lancome Laneige Not a fan: Vichy - not bad, but I think other dermatological brands (like the aforementioned LRP, Avene, Bioderma, as well as Neo Strata, and ROC) are generally better and frequently more consistent J&amp;J/Clean &amp; Clear. I have no idea why companies like Clean &amp; Clear seem to believe drying out the skin is the best way to clear acne. People with combo &amp; dry skin also deal with acne! I understand they're targeting to teenagers - who generally have oilier skin -, but everything I ever tried from them - generally - just dried out my skin. I found, as someone with dry, sensitive, clog-prone skin, I was forced to move into HE and (generally) French dermatologist/chemist brands because brands like C&amp;C were way too drying for me. Even when I did deal with acne... Neutrogena. I don't get the hype. Crappy sunblocks, average skincare, and terrible acne and redness reducing products. I finally had to quit using the Body Clear wash in Fall when it started to get too cool. Give me Olay or L'Oreal Ombrelle for affordable sunblock... Clinique. Dear God! So frickin' harsh. Murad. Honestly, I'm in the midst of using a serum my facialist recommended, but my hopes aren't high. Everything I've tried has been bad to just average, and I'm not sure it's worth the heavy pricetag. I do like I only have to use one pump of this serum versus the Caudalie one I was using for my entire face... LUSH. But honestly, I'm biased against the whole 'organic' and 'natural' thing. And truly, I've never found any of the products I've tried - with the exception of a couple - to be any better than any products that actually lasted more than a month before expiring.


----------



## Nicole86 (Feb 14, 2011)

What about Pro Active?? Anyone ever tried that? Ive been wanting to try it , ive been breaking out recently, and ive heard of pro active and murad being really good.

Ive tried over the counter clean and clear,  Neutrogena and olay and they dont work for me.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 14, 2011)

> What about Pro Active?? Anyone ever tried that? Ive been wanting to try it , ive been breaking out recently, and ive heard of pro active and murad being really good.
> 
> Ive tried over the counter clean and clear,  Neutrogena and olay and they dont work for me.


 Everyone I know who's used ProActiv (granted, it's only a couple) - with serious, cystic acne, not breakouts around one's period, or under stress - claimed it worked at getting rid of acne, but they all had the driest skin imaginable after using. I'd personally take a couple of whiteheads, and some oil over flakes, but that's just me. ETA: I have sensitive skin, and dealt with acne (whiteheads especially concentrated on the forehead, and clogs in the nose and chin area) between 8th and 10th grade, and never used ProActiv. For one, my acne was never cystic, and eventually it cleared up on it's own with sensitive skin products, as well as with age - I can't believe I ever dealt with combo or oily skin. Personally, under no circumstances - with my sensitive skin - would I have ever used ProActiv. Even SA and BP are both too harsh for everyday use (not that I need to, at this point) with my skin.


----------



## StakeEdward (Feb 15, 2011)

ProActiv is pretty harsh, especially on sensitive skin. I haven't tried it b/c I think it would make my sensitive skin worse, but I do use benzoyl peroxide &amp; it works great against acne.


----------



## greta1 (Feb 15, 2011)

I always go for natural skin care products and follow homemade skin care recipes. They are quite safe and effective.


----------



## aliana (Feb 15, 2011)

I only use Suki balancing toner and once a week La Roche-Posay Effaclar mousse and my cream was made by my dermatologist. I don't have a favorite brand.

And 4 years I ago I tried Proactive: It helped in the beginning but after 2 months I gave up on it. Got horrible cysts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Bouton (Feb 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think Neutrogena consistently puts out great products.
> 
> And Olay as well.


I use kibio, made from natural extracts.  It is very effective.


----------



## wbn1 (Feb 23, 2011)

We have had great reviews on our natural handmade lotion. We use only the finest ingredients and each batch is handmade to perfection. We've specially formulated it to help with eczema and dry sensitive skin. It soaks into your skin very quickly and is not as oily as most lotions. My wife has very sensitive skin and years of visiting the doctor for various lotions and prescriptions had very little effect on her skin. This is why she decided to start making her own lotion and has had wonderful results and rave reviews from anyone who has tried her products.

Edit : please no spam of your products.


----------



## janetpron (Mar 6, 2011)

For many years I tried to find a cheaper drugstore or store brand.....but the quality was lacking...especially in terms of the ingredients.  

I really watch ingredients closely now...more than I used to.  I stay away from mineral oils and fragrances if possible.  The best for me has been Richard Steffan....made in Switzerland.  Not available in stores and only through their website or phone number.  Great company, great customer service and no hype.

I think they've been around for a while.  Their website is really informative too.

The worst for me has been......maybe Clinique.  I found the stuff to be too harsh overall.


----------



## janetgriselle (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with you on Clinique, I wanted to like their stuff because they were the first company I ever tried makeup from, and they're hypoallergenic, but their stuff is harsh. I like Korres the best.


----------



## Chantiqa4 (Mar 6, 2011)

Used to use Clinique for my facial wash, cleanser,moisturizer etc until I realized it was so bad for my skin. Started out light tingling, then my face would always get  super dry after I wash my face. After like a year using them my face actually got darker n dry..eeww gross. Never again! Oh, Neutrogena and Clean n Clear gave me acne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janetgriselle (Mar 7, 2011)

You're not the only one. Clean and Clear, Clearasil, you name it when it comes to lower end products, I've tried it. I eventually figured out that it wasn't necessarily the fact that the stuff was lower end, it was that it had Salicylic acid in it. Believe it or not that stuff makes me break out more instead of fixing the problem haha


----------



## emmy2410 (Mar 7, 2011)

The only high end I have ever tried was Estee Lauder that was many years back when I received a sample pack, It was good though but too expensive for me.  For the past months, I have been using Silk Naturals Skin care and I love it, it has improved my skin tone.  I use their hemp, jojoba, raspberry moisturisers and their serums like vit c, super serum and facelift, aloe and tea tree serum and oatmeal.....i absolutely love Karen's products.  It has made many wonders to my skin.  I also alter btwn the serums and moisturisers.  I do also use neutrogena moisturiser.


----------



## CassieIWS (Mar 7, 2011)

I have gotten the priviledge to try many of these products mentioned because I work for InWithSkin magazine. Having tested many products, there are some companies I highly recommend. For high quality anti-aging product that give great results Osmotics Cosmeceuticals and Murad are both great. As far as acen goes, MD Corrective has a great acne line and Juice Beauty also have some great acne clearing products (also makeup).


----------



## jadamiranda (Mar 7, 2011)

The only high end brand that works well on my skin is Omorovicza, especially their eye cream and body skin care line.

For drugstore brands, Cetaphil gentle face cleanser is the best.


----------



## EmmaLily (Mar 19, 2011)

I use organic skin care and hair care. They are expensive but the benefits are priceless.They contain no synthetic chemicals that are bad and carcinogenic. I don't want to rub moisturizer on my skin that contains questionable ingredients that have been linked to health problems like cancers and kidney and liver problems. I definitely don't want to use shampoo that contains harsh detergents that make my hair fall out.


----------



## Ere Perez (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello friend,

           I have use Garniar facewash.This face very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 21, 2011)

I will add to the worst Yves Rocher, even something so simple as a balm isn't as great as you would expect it to be.


----------



## emeraldnguyen (May 29, 2011)

Some of my gems: 1. Clarins High Definition: body lotion, get rid of fat effectively. I've on my 5th bottle so far. ^^ 2. Clarins Facial Shaping Lift: does slim the face as it promises. 3. Carmex lip balm: cheap and effective. 4. Soap &amp; Glory Make Yourself Youthful serum: very effective serum at a nice price. 4. Soap &amp; Glory Glove Handcream: good and cheap. 5. Loccitane Almond Milk body lotion: does change the texture of my skin and smells great (Its smell is quite controversal as my friend hates it lolz) 5. Thursday Plantation 100% Tea Tree Oil: good for get rid of pimples, naturally. 6. Peter Thomas Roth Unwrinkle Serum: fade my laugh lines very well. 7. Mario Badescu Buffering Lotion: works wonder on big angry pimples. And 8.Extra virgin olive oil: best and cheapest make up remover! Thats all I remember so far ^^


----------



## Penny102 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi,

I tried so many brands, but I found only few brand are effective one of them is,you will get detailed reviews at

http://www.thebeautyinsiders.com/hydroxatone.html


----------



## ls820 (Jun 2, 2011)

I found that natural and organic products works wonders for my skin.

i've used a few brands and been happy with them!

- alofe eye gel

-dr alkaitis eye cream

- kakadoodle dew day cream

- a'kin day cream

-l'occitane


----------



## DropsofKarma (Jun 2, 2011)

Cetaphil is absolutely amazing for my oily skin. Such a shame that "cheap" brands like cetaphil gets a bad name but my favorite high end brand is La Mer. Their eye concentrate is my top favorite. If you put the eye applicator in the freezer the night before, the concentrate on top of a cold steel surface feels heavenly in the morning. 





Edit: Oh a I agree that Clean and Clear is the worst brand out there. Too harsh for my skin. Another brand I say away from is Murad, their oil-free moisturizers break me out.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had no luck with Olay eye cream...I'm actually not a fan of any Olay anti aging products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm one of the few that actually like Clinique I think... my face has been amazing since switching over to it again

Cleansers: 

Aveeno Foaming Facewash

African Black Soap (my bar ran out and I was so bummed!)

Moisturizers:

Neutragena Sensitive Skin is probably one of my favorites still

Clinique Moisture Surge - I used this even when I wasn't on their cleanser skin care FT.

Overated:

Hope In A Jar - I like it, really I do  - I just don't think its worth the price tag when there are as good less expensive options.

Once upon a time I tried Kiehls which I enjoyed -  I can't remember why I stopped using them. It was YEARS ago...


----------



## donnago (Oct 12, 2011)

I totally agree with you on the Neutrogena and Olay.. just beware and google as much info you can. I know the Olay line is very high on the list of carcinogenic toxins in the peptides... i use them sparingly.. do some research.. its scary but good to know!!


----------



## donnago (Oct 13, 2011)

Best eye products for firming, puffiness and lines...I love to start with Copper Peptides by Skin Biology. My face has changed , including eye area in amazing nways.. Follow instructons on the website and call. they help you choose best for your skin.

Second is the Stivectin purple tube for eyes., EXCELLENT

For a quick fix if you are puffy..any tea bags soak four in hot water, place into ice cold water, then place cooling eye mask over them and keep on for ten minutes..

Lastly for the quick fix..i use vitamin c roll on serum stick and then seal with eye cream by i believe "LUMINIERE" omg.. have to google that.. can buy at CVS..entire product line is GREAT

LAST&gt;. i just discovered at sephora PETER THOMAS ROTH eye x instant temporary firming .Ask for SAMPLES.. ask exactly how to0  apply. its taken twenty years away. they have same brand for facial tightner. I wear BOTH products with absolutley nothing over them.. you can pat gently over .. but if you see how incredible your skin looks without even foundation or concealer from the product.. (oh.. i line a little pat on my upper MUST LET DRY for seven minutes or turns white. MIRACLE!!!

PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.. i dont stop myself from cryng anymore. i can get away with it!!!


----------



## beautyproff (Oct 13, 2011)

Cetaphil is gentle on your skin and I think it works great as a cleanser


----------



## Brook Ster (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Thank you for your precious time and valuable information. I would suggest Mary Kay Formula four tips. It consists of cleanser, blemish control toner, refining mask, and oil control lotion. Complementing with a mineral powder foundation will help cover up the blemishes and redness, and also control Shinyness due to excess oil,

Anyone has any tips

Brook Ster

Micabella


----------



## GoddessofWar (Oct 29, 2011)

On my quest for natural skin care, Lush really really disappointed me. I gave it 3 months to work and my skin got worse and worse. Two other disasters were pro-active (great....for 2 months....) and Vichy (so expensive, such a let-down.) At the moment I'm using Burt's Bees.... it seems to be okay, I can't REALLY say because it's only been a week. But prior to that I was using Neostrata, which isn't drying at all and actually cleared up my skin quite a bit.I still won't be satisfied until I find an organic, natural line to solve my problems.


----------



## Nadeen (Oct 31, 2011)

Lancome and Clarins on my top list .


----------



## funchick (Oct 31, 2011)

I love Dibi and Olos. They have been really great for me! A great place to pick some up is http://complexionsxpress.com They have free shipping too! 

Also if you have any questions they are more than happy to help and fast.


----------



## NicoleR71 (Oct 31, 2011)

I usually use Aveeno but I just tried Auravie's line and its amazing!! They have great anti-aging skin products! They usually have a great coupon codes as well. Last time I used FORUM25. I am not sure if it expired but its worth the try.


----------



## Victoria Truong (Apr 13, 2012)

Let's try neostrata brand its work pretty well to flght acne, I had a very bad acne when i was in high school and nothing helped but neostrata did help and gave me a flawless skin, if you have oily skin try Ultra Smoothing Lotion AHA10( if not use Ultra smoothing Cream AHA10) for night time and day time with Daytime protection Sps15


----------



## fashionteam (Apr 17, 2012)

I have started using JBC Swiss Alpine Skin care a natural brand from Switzerland and I like it. The moisturizer took  out all dark spots that I had!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 18, 2012)

I use a prescription retinoid cream, so finding the right skincare products has been a challenge for me.  I have tried most of the high end brands, and honestly, althought the textures might be a litttle nicer than the drugstore brands, I really havent noticed a big difference in my skin when using them.  I recently used Amorepacific and Ren.  They are both natural and gentle, and leave my skin feeling hydrated and soft, but I really dont think they are worth the price.

A few weeks ago I recieved some Mario Badescu samples.  After using my samples, I purchased the products that are appropriate for my skin and couldnt be happier with them!  My skin now looks radiant and just glows!  It took a lot of trial and error to find what works best for me, but I finally found it!  I couldnt be more pleased with this brand.  Its not expensive, and there is a large range of products for every skincare type and need.  Depending on how my skin feels and looks I have a couple of differnent Mario Badescu cleansers, moisturisers, toners, masks and scrubs that I use.  I just kind of tailor my skin care according what it needs on any given day, and use just the Mario Badescu.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree with the extra virgin olive oil.  I have a big bottle of good quality organic extra virgin in my bathroom and use it for multiple tasks.  I use a prescription retinoid cream, and at times my skin can be dry as a bone.  When this happens, I use the olive oil as a cleanser.  I just massage it in and wipe it off with a cotton pad.  I usually do this just at night becuase of the oily residue it leaves on my skin, but in the mornings my skin feels fresh and hydrated again.  I also mix olive oil with regualr salt and use it as a body scrub, and sometimes I warm a little of the olive oil up and put it in my hair as a deep conditoner.  When my legs feel overly dry, I rub in a little olive oil and towel off the residue before using my regular body moisturiser. It also is a good conditioner for eyelashes. I love, love, love olive oil!
 



> Originally Posted by *emeraldnguyen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of my gems:
> 1. Clarins High Definition: body lotion, get rid of fat effectively. I've on my 5th bottle so far. ^^
> ...


----------



## Wida (Apr 18, 2012)

Salicylic Acid breaks me out, every time!  I've heard that it can make your skin "purge" for a couple of weeks, but I've used brands for months and I break out the entire time I try to use it.  As soon as I stop, my skin clears back up. 

My favorite skin care is Shea Terra Organics, hands down.  I use their black soap on my face, Tamanu oil for breakouts and moisture, green coffee and argan for my eyes.  My skin has never looked better and I love that it's all natural.



> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're not the only one. Clean and Clear, Clearasil, you name it when it comes to lower end products, I've tried it. I eventually figured out that it wasn't necessarily the fact that the stuff was lower end, it was that it had Salicylic acid in it. Believe it or not that stuff makes me break out more instead of fixing the problem haha


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 19, 2012)

While I like most of Clinique's cosmetic lines, I too have had bad experiences with their skin care products. They are very harsh! In particular, one of their toners that I used felt like it was burning my skin off and didn't do much to improve my complexion (I was a teen at the time).


----------



## Nirmala (Apr 23, 2012)

Nutrogena is great...


----------



## simplyfi (Apr 26, 2012)

i like avene...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bella99135 (Apr 29, 2012)

I've tried a lot,Nivea and dove lotions dried my skin. Aveeno skin relief moisturizing lotion is the best I've tried so far,lush is good too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 29, 2012)

I've had 3 different dermatologists tell me the same thing for both me and my daughter. Cetaphil and aveeno. I personally don't like the way aveeno smells so we use cetaphil. It started out just using cetaphil for my daughter. Then she used my shower and left her cetaphil in it and my husband used it. I heard him yelling, " hey! I really like this soap, what is it?" now it's just easier that we all use it. So we got cetaphil for the house.


----------



## yassy (Apr 30, 2012)

For me i love Jurlique without a doubt. It's 100% organic, but has the science to back it up too.  They have products to address any skin concern, such as oily skin, dry skin, loss of elasticity, uneven skin tone etc.. And the ones i've used so far really work.  I tried PAD night lotion and eye cream, but also heard great things about their other products too. Long term effects from these creams are good too, as some other creams with harsh chemicals will have bad long term effects on your skin. Check out their FB page, cz they have a promotion giving away free products..


----------



## Jessica Betts (Apr 30, 2012)

I really love Philosophy products - Purity and Hope in Jar. Some people don't like the smell but I love it! Reminds me of my childhood lol


----------



## Scorpio2258 (Jun 10, 2012)

For pimples I put a very small amount of Clearasil Vanishing Acne Treatment Cream and it usually gets rid of the whole pimple, redness and all within the night while I'm sleeping. Hope it helps


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 10, 2012)

i may be one of the few that used Proactiv for years and didn't have dried out skin.  i had horrible, painful cystic acne and Proactiv was the only thing that worked. i used the 3-piece cleansing/treatment set as well as the oil-free moisture and tinted moisturizer. i only stopped using it because i'm now approaching 40 and want to find something to help with my "aging skin". 

i'm very curious about the products from dr. brandt, but haven't tried them yet as i've got a cupboard full of samples from my beauty subs.


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jun 19, 2012)

I am all about Clarins in terms of an all-around great product line.  Active Youth Night Cream and Day Cream, BB Cream, Lip Conditioner, Pure Melt Cleanser w/Marula Oil, and Toner w/Peach Water are all a part of my daily routine.  The Pure Melt in particular is perhaps the best, most relaxing, and most luxurious feeling cleansing experience I've had.  This is the stand out product in my opinion.


----------



## 47Lynn (Jul 21, 2012)

Arbonne. I swear by it. The only other product I will use as a substitute is Roc. Its not just your skin care products tho- need to also make sure you're drinking enough water every day, use products that contain sun screen, don't smoke (creates wrinkles around your mouth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and makes your skin dry and dull besides constricting blood flow), and wash your face before going to bed. It's the whole process that makes you not only look and feel better, but allows your product do the best job! A person doesn't have to spend hundreds of dollars to look like a million bucks!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 25, 2012)

I use Suki foaming exfoliating scrub or Skinceuticles clearifying cleanser, depending on the day. For moisturizer I use Benefit Total Moisture Facial Cream (I LOVE this stuff. Not only does it come in the cutest package ever, but it's the perfect balance of moisture for my face) When I need a mask I use Bliss Steep Clean Pore Purifying Mask.

I have pretty good skin, with an occasional pimple. When I get a breakout I use Clean and Clear Spot Treatment. Clears things up quite well. I used to use Say Yes to Tomatoes roller ball, but I find it's no longer effective.


----------



## amstern (Jul 26, 2012)

The entire Kiehl's skincare line is really effective and gentle. I have sensitive skin and the Ultra Facial line (moisturizer, face wash, and even toner) have been a favorite for a while. While the moisturizer and toner are amazing, the face wash, while great, isn't anything you can't find at the drug store. Burt's Bees for sensitive skin has an amazing face wash that is so gentle and really moisturizing. I've been wanting to try out the rest of the line so if anyone has, let me know what you think.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The entire Kiehl's skincare line is really effective and gentle. I have sensitive skin and the Ultra Facial line (moisturizer, face wash, and even toner) have been a favorite for a while. While the moisturizer and toner are amazing, the face wash, while great, isn't anything you can't find at the drug store. Burt's Bees for sensitive skin has an amazing face wash that is so gentle and really moisturizing. I've been wanting to try out the rest of the line so if anyone has, let me know what you think.


 I wanted to buy the Kiehl's moisturizer but it's made with almond oil and I'm allergic. :-( I LOVE their hand lotion though. It's the only thing that works on my hands!


----------



## amstern (Jul 26, 2012)

The Kiehl's hand lotion is AMAZING. Every time I buy a bottle my mother or someone steals it from me because it's addicting.


----------



## PaleOleander (Jul 30, 2012)

I've _just_ gotten into skin care. I don't get acne, thankfully, and my skin is 'normal' with a bit of oil on the T-zone. I got a tiny tube of Murad's Essential-C daily moisturizer with SPF 30, I like it because it doesn't over-grease me, has sunblock, and doesn't mess with whatever makeup I put over it. I don't know if I'll take the plunge and buy a large one when I run out, though. It's pricey.

I just started using Korres' under eye treatment, whole eye treatment, and Neutrogena's whole face treatment at night. It hasn't been long enough for me to tell any difference. I am going to take weekly barefaced pictures in the same lighting to see if there are any noticeable differences after a while.

One thing I really love is Queen Helene's Mint Julep Mask. I've been using it forever, it really helps soften my skin and seems to grab on to dead stuff and slough it off. 

I have a lot of things to try.


----------



## lovelywhim (Aug 13, 2012)

The best:

- Sulwhasoo (I love love love this brand! I use the concentrated ginseng cream, rejuvenating eye cream, and revitalizing serum)

- Skin79 (I use items in their AC Clinic line and it has really helped keep my acne-prone skin at bay)

- Mario Badescu (I had ordered the samples a few months back and fell in love with the healing and soothing mask... I'd love to try their other masks! any recommendations?)

- Cetaphil (the cleanser is AMAZING... I tried it after reading so many great reviews online and never turned back)

The worst:

- Clean and Clear (bah! I have acne-prone skin and have tried a lot of different brands to help with that... I remember this brand breaking me out! it just wasn't for me)

- Ole Henriksen (I have tried a couple of this brand's products - truth serum and roll on blemish attack - but they just didn't work for me)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The best:
> 
> ...


 I've heard a lot of other ladies here rave about Mario Badescu's strawberry scrub..maybe you could try that? I'm currently going through a few of their samples and received the enzyme cleansing gel, hyaluronic eye cream, seaweed night cream, and already finished the collagen moisturizing day cream with SPF 15. I will say, they send generous samples and the little packet of info/usage tips is nice. Definitely a company I'd purchase and like to do repeat business with!


----------



## lovelywhim (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard a lot of other ladies here rave about Mario Badescu's strawberry scrub..maybe you could try that? I'm currently going through a few of their samples and received the enzyme cleansing gel, hyaluronic eye cream, seaweed night cream, and already finished the collagen moisturizing day cream with SPF 15. I will say, they send generous samples and the little packet of info/usage tips is nice. Definitely a company I'd purchase and like to do repeat business with!


 Ooh! A strawberry scrub sounds delightful! I tend to be a sucker for anything that smells like strawberries (as evidenced by the row of strawberry scented Bath and Body Works Pocketbacs sitting on my shelf ready for use! haha I really am hopeless =P ). Thanks for the heads up!

And Mario Badescu was definitely super generous with the samples. I wrote them a thank you email letting them know that I'm going to be buying the healing and soothing mask as soon as my sample runs out!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh! A strawberry scrub sounds delightful! I tend to be a sucker for anything that smells like strawberries (as evidenced by the row of strawberry scented Bath and Body Works Pocketbacs sitting on my shelf ready for use! haha I really am hopeless =P ). Thanks for the heads up!
> ...


 Of my samples, I really enjoyed the seaweed night cream and will probably purchase that. I don't know if it'll hold up in the fall and winter months, but I did like the texture and my face felt well and moisturized after using it. It also seemed to sink in pretty fast.


----------



## lovelywhim (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of my samples, I really enjoyed the seaweed night cream and will probably purchase that. I don't know if it'll hold up in the fall and winter months, but I did like the texture and my face felt well and moisturized after using it. It also seemed to sink in pretty fast.


  That's good to hear that the seaweed night cream has been working for you! I didn't get it in my sample pack but my mom will be getting it when her package arrives.


----------



## NancyKDhundia (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey there, howz your skin now? What do you use for your acne problems now?


----------



## Vanessa Lambert (Sep 8, 2012)

I have been taking care of my skin since I was 20 years old I started with Estee Lauder, then Dior, Guerlain, Clarins, Guinot and Olay.  Like all because my skin is sensitive and a little dry Dior worked the best. But know that I'm 45 I've found that Guinot is best for mature skin. Depending on what I can afford or what good offers I find is what I buy.


----------



## rubyJacksonn (Sep 25, 2012)

I can't say i'm also a big fan of the cheaper brands like Lumnaskin and others.


----------



## Doloresruth (Oct 1, 2012)

For the price and the quality and the excellent personal service, I am really loving The Dream Products line. It is mailorder, but the service is fast and the owner works with you to get the right formulation (I have normal to oily skin). Also, most of the products are under $10.


----------



## MrsHenderson12 (Jan 10, 2013)

I've noticed that nobody has mentioned Mary Kay. For acne, there is the line called Velocity, which is good for sensitive skin as well, I used velocity for a long time to control my acne. For super sensitive skin, there is the botanical line, which has an amazing mask, and moisturizer as well For anti aging/blemish control/breakout prevention, there is the TimeWise Miracle set. This is the one that I use, it has a 3 in 1 cleanser, moisturizer, and day and night solution, with collagen, and it is SO AMAZING. Protects against UVA and UVB rays that damage our skin, the miracle set is designed to freeze the hands of time, and prevent further wrinkling. Then finally, there is the TimeWise Repair set, which is made to "turn back the clock" on our faces, getting rid of wrinkles, lifts, and protects. Now let me be honest for a minute, I have NEVER had luck with any other brand of skin care. Proactive made me break out really badly, everything else dried my skin out. When I started using Mary Kay, I about croaked I was so excited/impressed. I also have a problem with bags/dark circles under my eyes, not anymore! Swear. If I knew how to post pictures i would post a before and after picture of myself because its unbelievable. And I noticed a difference in only 2 days. A few weeks later, bags are gone. I highly highly recommend Mary Kay to all of you ladies. It's astonishing how far that company has come. I use nothing else. Even with all their makeup products don't even get me started on that! Lol. Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## abbyr (Jan 18, 2013)

I actually used the Mary Kay TimeWise line before, but I didn't have as much luck with it. I do love some of other Mary Kay products though (lip balms especially). I'm still bouncing around between brands right now - I just ordered the acne wash from Philosophy, the Clear Days Ahead cleanser, and I can't wait to try it! I will follow up on my experience with it, but I have to wait for it to arrive at my house...

Right now I use a lot of Bona Clara products, (https://www.bonaclara.com/), and I have had a nice experience thus far. Good products for my sensitive skin, and I actually enjoyed reading the educational material they provide on their site and with products. I recommend you check it out. They just announced a new makeup remover for pre-order. As far as I can tell, this is their first product launch in a long time, and I hope it's a sign of more to come. I would love them to expand their items a little bit more, but until then, I will continue to try new things!

I have also have good experience with the Say Yes to Clear Skin line and the Alba Acnedote line..


----------



## ivette (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think Neutrogena consistently puts out great products.
> 
> And Olay as well.


 i agree


----------



## Dots (Jan 20, 2013)

I ran out of my usual toner and moisturizer several weeks ago (have been using just a basic cream since) and started breaking out yesterday; I had purchased the Ole Henriksen Three Little Wonders set around the holidays so decided to try it yesterday after the Boscia Black Mask. My skin felt really oily by the end of the day but by golly, my breakouts are almost all gone today...go figure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunnysvoice (Jun 9, 2013)

I just tried a new mascara called Blinc  and I like it.  Has anyone else tried it?  it coats the lashes instead of painting... A delicate waterproof.


----------



## axya (Jun 13, 2013)

Shiseido works very well personally for me. I notice improved evenness and my skin even gets a little brighter (I had never expected skin care products to improve my skin tones, normally I would be glad if they work to smoothen my skin). 

For night cream, Origins High-Potency NightAmins works very well, enriching and moisturizing without being greasy. It has both vitamin C and E. 

The best high-end moisturizer I've used is UV Essentiel SPF 50 by Chanel. It's perfect for summer, very light and never greasy, never feel too thick under makeup.


----------



## kaycorcam1 (Nov 8, 2013)

THe very best cleanser recommended by my derm is purpose, and it comes with a pump or soap version! I have used high end cleansers and I keep going back to that!


----------



## Lerin78 (Dec 9, 2013)

I love this thread! I think it's really usefull! I'll say my best products, those products that I don't want to change anymore:

- The best cream for my body is *Ureadin from Isdin*. My skin is really moisturized for all the day and more!

- The best products for my face are from *"Y-en effect"*...My face skin has improved incredibly!! moisturizing and anti-wrinkels effect. A general change of my skin.

- The best Mascara is from *Dior, Diorshow*: I get natural black eye lashes.

I really recommend you these products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nluvwitmakeup28 (Dec 11, 2013)

I use Mary Kay 3 in 1 cleanser along with the moisturizer. For my acne I used the Neutrogena Yellow back every other day.


----------



## TeaP (Dec 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried Lavera products? They are great and really affordable


----------



## ioreth (Dec 12, 2013)

My favourite brands are BIODERMA (famous micellar water and SÃ©bium series), LUSH and BODY SHOP ( natural cosmetics that works and smells good) and korean brands such as TONYMOLY, Etude House or SkinFood.
I donÂ´t like Garnier (my skin suffers), Avon ( a lot of money and poor quality).


----------



## tutusnunicorns (May 25, 2014)

I recently switched up my skincare routine. I've used clinique cleanser and moisturizing gel for years and I will continue to use them. Here is my current routine: 
 

Morning: 

cleanse: Clinique 

toner: eau roma water from lush 

moisturizer: Clinique moisturizing gel 

Evening: 

remove eye makeup with makeup wipe

cleanse: philosophy purity made simple 

toner: clarins 

treatment: philosophy clear days ahead pads (love these so far!!) 

moisturize: clinique moisturizing gel 

**If my skin feels particularly dry I use Michael Todd hyralonic acid serum mixed with Clinique moisturizer** 

This seems to be working great so far! I have combination acne-prone skin


----------



## daisydabbles (May 27, 2014)

Best: Alpha H, Emma Hardie, Omorovicza (but all pretty £££), La Roche-Posay

Worst: Origins (really don't get them? everything I've tried has been disappointing!), Clinique (supposed to be science-based, but their ingredients are awful!) 

I think my favourite at the moment is Alpha-H, I've been raving about it on my blog, but it really depends on particular products. Moisturisers-wise I'd say Kate Somerville is up there.


----------



## Caroline Sonier (May 31, 2014)

Paula's Choice is very nice. The most important product you can use on a daily basis is sun screen!

You can also look into a Vitamin C serum that includes Ferulic Acid, which is known to increase protection from UV-induced skin damage. The most affordable solution available online, hands down, is the *Hydra Select Vitamin C 17% Serum*. Only *$27 on Amazon*: http://www.amazon.co...e/dp/B00IPKIZRW

Good luck!


----------



## gingerneko (Jun 2, 2014)

Caroline S. said:


> Paula's Choice is very nice. The most important product you can use on a daily basis is sun screen!


PC's Resist line for dry skin/anti-aging has become my HG. It's gentle but very effective -- my skin is glowing and so soft now. I've used all sorts of things along the way: Shiseido, Clarins, Caudalie, Clinique, Estee Lauder, Olay, Aveeno, Simple, you name it, high or low, I've probably tried it. I loved Shiseido best until I tried PC. I do still use my Truffle Therapy serum alternated with the PC serum, but I think the PC serum does more. 

I still use Aveeno's sunscreen as well as Supergoop, but neither one is OMGawesome.


----------



## l3tranger (Jun 4, 2014)

My girlfriends have been telling me about Vain Pursuits, they've all gotten boxes of moisturizers made just for them! It looks pretty cool!


----------



## KaitlynWood (Jul 7, 2014)

I used to use Olay and neutrogena and they worked well but I just didnt get a sense of being free from daily impurities and  oily skin.

I started using Actve Medics products for Acne issues I really like Activ BPO and their activlash for thicker eyelashes although for moisturizers and stuff I prefer skinmedica and Neova not active as much.

But everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 7, 2014)

I am very happy with Michael Todd. Ever since Ipsy introduced me to MT I've been hooked. Unfortunately everyone's skin is different, so it can still hard to find that HG product/line... The key for me is sticking to my skin care routine.


----------



## mishtol (Jul 8, 2014)

I still think that it depends a lot on the skin type. Asian skin is very different with the western people and basically the climate also counts as a big factor.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 8, 2014)

My dermatologist recommended Cetaphil Cleanser in high school, and I've been using it for the last 20 years, and probably will use it for the next 20 unless they stop making it. 

I've more recently been impressed with Koh Gen Do cleansing water (I use this as a toner, too), Vichy Aqualia Thermal moisturizer, NUDE treatment oil / renewal serum, Sonya Dakar Flash Facial, and Dr. Dennis Gross Extra Strength Alpha-Beta peels / Clinical Concentrate Radiance Booster. I also like a lot of the REN products I've tried and Dermalogica Micro Daily Exfoliant (mixed with Cetaphil). 

Clinique's skin care is not my favorite, but their Sparkle Skin Body Exfoliating Cream (in the tub) is the best. I also can't quit Clarifying Lotion 2, even though I know all that alcohol isn't great for my skin, but I try to keep it to once in a while.


----------



## KaitlynWood (Jul 14, 2014)

I recommend Active Medics, its cheaper than most because it isn't as popular but I think it works well.


----------



## jolive213 (Jul 17, 2014)

I prefer only natural herbal products or home made remedies... I believe, only these are best and chemicals are worst because chemicals have side effects...

As per my personal experience I recommend Jarvis Cream &amp; Serum(available for clinical trial only) to take care your skin....

Also I have started gardening some plants which helps in skin care... like aloevera....


----------



## beautyfish (Jul 25, 2014)

best: estee lauder

worst: clinique (it just doesnt feel right)


----------



## jolive213 (Sep 23, 2014)

beautyfish said:


> Edited by beautyfish, 25 July 2014 - 12:54 AM.


same pinch... I also edit my content post writing..  :lol:


----------



## Lin1018 (Sep 24, 2014)

I want to add Monsia Advanced Skin Renewal System for ladies over a certain age.   Used to use Simple and Nivea but now sticking to Monsia!


----------



## gc.carol (Sep 26, 2014)

I always use EWG's Skindeep database to see what are the "best" and "worst" products regarding harmful components we're usually unaware of.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 26, 2014)

The worse I have ever tried in my life is Chanel. I am just thankful I didn't pay for it; some years ago I won a spa package through a now-closed department store which at the time was the only place in town offering Chanel, and it caused chemical burns that resulted in a settlement with the store and spa and a lifelong distaste for the brand.

My mainstay is Clinique 3-Step. I know it gets a lot of hate but it works well for me. A couple times a week I switch it out for The Body Shop's Vitamin C line, mainly because it just smells so delightful. My husband, who never paid attention to skincare before meeting me, now swears by The Body Shop's Vitamin E line as the only thing that will keep his extremely sensitive skin and his eczema under very strict control.


----------



## jolive213 (Sep 28, 2014)

Best is only one which suits your skin most...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 28, 2014)

I love Cetaphil Cleanser, Paula's Choice, and Dr Jart's Ceramidin Cream and Lotion.


----------



## realtalk (Oct 13, 2014)

Worst: Clinique..i think they have grown to such a powerful position in this industry that they literally can put whatever in their products and sell, because quite frankly their name does all the selling..

Best: Lalogy... i've been a huge skin care enthusiast for about 10 years now. i've tried the dirt cheap and some more or less higher end products. I try to stay all natural and for about 2 months now i've been using Lalogy which i would consider mid-high end. It might be too soon but i love love love the results and it gives me peace of mind knowing that they are purely natural and organic....the products HAVE to be refrigerated... kinda cool concept..


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 13, 2014)

I have been using chanel  face products for years.  I also use dior hydro cream too. I have really dry skin.  I also purchased some lance moisturizer that is great.    If you want cheaper brands Olay is wonderful.    The worst I have used was anything from este lauder or Clinique..  my skin hated them and looked horrible


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 13, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> The worse I have ever tried in my life is Chanel. I am just thankful I didn't pay for it; some years ago I won a spa package through a now-closed department store which at the time was the only place in town offering Chanel, and it caused chemical burns that resulted in a settlement with the store and spa and a lifelong distaste for the brand.
> 
> My mainstay is Clinique 3-Step. I know it gets a lot of hate but it works well for me. A couple times a week I switch it out for The Body Shop's Vitamin C line, mainly because it just smells so delightful. My husband, who never paid attention to skincare before meeting me, now swears by The Body Shop's Vitamin E line as the only thing that will keep his extremely sensitive skin and his eczema under very strict control.


 Clinique is milder. I can see where some people can have problems with chanel it has strong acids. The kind of burn away the top layer of your skin,  I like this some people may not


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 27, 2014)

Used to use Simple cleanser, toner and moisturizer and at night used Q10 Nivea night cream.   Several months ago I changed to Monsia Advance Skin Renewal System.   Whilst Simple and Nivea are good products I find that the Monsia system suits me much better.   Shea butter is used in the cleanser, toner, day cream and intense night repair cream and I think this common thread in their products is what is suiting my skin.   My skin seems tighter  and the day cream has an SPF-15 which is enough protection for me here in the UK.   My husband says that my skin now has a natural glow and is no longer "dead" looking.


----------



## Sophia Jacquelyn (Dec 9, 2014)

[SIZE=12pt]Good[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] topic...now I explain my view[/SIZE]. I agree with Ingrid, yes Clarins and Vich are two good. I use always Beautiful Lady Supplies products and Ayurvedic product also. like

[SIZE=12pt]Shea Moisture Shave Cream for Women Coconut and Hibiscus[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt], [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Perlier Honey Milk,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]PERLIER by Perlier Aloe and Soy Lipids Body Cream,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Auromere Ayurvedic Bar Soap Vanilla Neem,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Auromere Ayurvedic Bar Soap Tulsi-Neem,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Auromere Bar Soap - Ayurvedic Lavender Neem, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Organic Fiji Organic Face and Body Coconut Oil Soap Lavender,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]A La Maison Bar Soap Oat Milk etc. I always use.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]It makes my skin look and feel smooth without a greasy residue. This stuff is amazing! Really the brand is a good brand for me. The worst for me is Garnier. It is not shut for me.[/SIZE]


----------



## greendaisy (Dec 9, 2014)

Most brands I have tried have had some spectacular products and some not so great/terrible products. 

I think my favorites in terms of consistently good products are Biore and St.Ive's. I have not tried enough products from high end lines to accurately judge most of them. 

Neutrogena is solidly in the middle, I love the rainbath body wash, and have yet to love or hate anything else from them. Proactiv's 3-step system sucks, but a lot of their other products are really quite good. I recommend the refining mask and their green tea moisturizer. Clinique makes good moisturizers. 

The worst skin care product line I have tried is Aveeno, it always seems I am unhappy with their products


----------



## Hanna Folksmen (Dec 20, 2014)

Vaseline (cream)

Tru Visage (anti aging cream and wrinkle reducer, good consistency and works very well)

Nivea (face cleanser)

Best combination for me thus far. But I keep testing out new things and am open to new ideas.


----------



## kath.y (Dec 23, 2014)

Brands like Clean &amp; Clear and Neutrogena not suit my skin. It makes my skin feels very dry and tight. While Clinique is the brand that I think is not bad to have a try. The 3 steps cleanser, toner moisturiser is recommended.


----------



## Winnie Ba (Dec 29, 2014)

I use a lot of Asian brands skincare products. Some of the brands I've tried and liked are:
- Laneige - sleeping mask is super hydrating
- Acymer - really good brightening sets
- The Face Shop - cleansers are great value


----------



## glowandglam (Jan 18, 2015)

perlanga said:


> Havn't found the best yet, still seaching.
> 
> Worst- Clean and Clear, the products are SO drying and irritating! havn't used any of their stuff in years.


Clean and clear is the utter pits! They broke me out way more.


----------

